# Black Ops 2?



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Add me on Xbox live and we can play!&#128522; I'm not hella good but I'm not terrible! Lol 

shelbeezy420


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 19, 2013)

will do. I am not that good either.


----------



## demonhaze (Jan 19, 2013)

Want me to add you? I'm in a clan and we do OK lol


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll add you. I'm pretty good. I play zombies mostly.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 19, 2013)

Would much rather play by your side, sorry for the cheesy ciber line.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

hey we have an entire forum dedicated to gaming! https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/ oh also you guys are gunna be seriously pissed when you realize thats not her


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stranger Danger!


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey we have an entire forum dedicated to gaming! https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/ oh also you guys are gunna be seriously pissed when you realize thats not her


The only reason anyone would be pissed would be because I'm the reason our team lost. Lol. 
Not sure why you would suggest I'm lying about who I am.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

idk..i smell fish.......  found another profile of you on another site,


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> idk..i smell fish.......  found another profile of you on another site,


You are wise Sunni, to think I was about to unleash a pleathera of cyber lines LOL.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> You are wise Sunni, to think I was about to unleash a pleathera of cyber lines LOL.


she may very well be female, im just saying her two photos dont match


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> idk..i smell fish.......  found another profile of you on another site,


What site is that? 
& How do my photos not match? LOL. I would upload more, but I'm not sure how. 

I don't want any "cyber lines" from anyone, I have a boyfriend... I am just not sure why I'm being questioned. Lol.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

cause im calling you out on your shit since youve made this thread you have made multiple accounts on other pot forums only using the exact same copy and pate of your OP here, and no offence but dont give me the bullshit you cant upload photos because you clearly use instagram,


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 19, 2013)

shelbeezy420 said:


> What site is that?
> & How do my photos not match? LOL. I would upload more, but I'm not sure how.
> 
> I don't want any "cyber lines" from anyone, I have a boyfriend... I am just not sure why I'm being questioned. Lol.


This is how it always starts. Then there's the running and the screaming...with dick pictures being sent through PM.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

dont come here and act like youre some hot girl who plays video games because youre making us REAL gaming girls look bad youre the reason people want us to constantly show our tits, and people dont give us equal grounds to play video games on , you make it bad for us real girls who actually have interest and try to get good at games.


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> cause im calling you out on your shit since youve made this thread you have made multiple accounts on other pot forums only using the exact same copy and pate of your OP here, and no offence but dont give me the bullshit you cant upload photos because you clearly use instagram,


sorry, but what shit? Lol. I will gladly FaceTime, Skype, whatever.. Yes, I have made accounts on other pot forums, I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to do that. My boyfriend has been teaching me how to grow for about a year now, and I just thought since I enjoy it, I could talk with others that did.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just kidding about the cyber lines, I'm PS3 not Xbox anyhow, but I do appreciate it when fellow members look out for others and that is all I was trying to say.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

shelbeezy420 said:


> sorry, but what shit? Lol. I will gladly FaceTime, Skype, whatever.. Yes, I have made accounts on other pot forums, I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to do that. My boyfriend has been teaching me how to grow for about a year now, and I just thought since I enjoy it, I could talk with others that did.


lol skype on a pot forum i hope youre legal, you could get in serious shit if youre not which i doubt you are that wouldnt be wise
you have a boyfriend why do you come here acting like
"ohhh add me to xbox lawlz lyke were gunna be BEST BUDDIES" because most of these forums are male dominated, like makes no sense..


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont come here and act like youre some hot girl who plays video games because youre making us REAL gaming girls look bad youre the reason people want us to constantly show our tits, and people dont give us equal grounds to play video games on , you make it bad for us real girls who actually have interest and try to get good at games.



OH WOW. Lol... 
I never said I was a gamer? Lol! I just like to play Call of Duty every once in a while. I'm not even that good. Lol. 

Either way you will think what you want and theres nothing I can do about that. However I am who I say I am.


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol skype on a pot forum i hope youre legal, you could get in serious shit if youre not which i doubt you are



I actually am legal. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

shelbeezy420 said:


> OH WOW. Lol...
> I never said I was a gamer? Lol! I just like to play Call of Duty every once in a while. I'm not even that good. Lol.
> 
> Either way you will think what you want and theres nothing I can do about that. However I am who I say I am.


right youre not that good but you clearly deleted a post that said "the only reason they will be mad is because ill be kicking their ass"


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 19, 2013)

...........ding!......ding!


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have a boyfriend why do you come here acting like
> "ohhh add me to xbox lawlz lyke were gunna be BEST BUDDIES" because most of these forums are male dominated, like makes no sense..


I never said I would be best buddies with anyone, however if I get invited to a game I will play. You sound ridiculous to me. I don't even talk to anyone on xbox live. I just play.


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> right youre not that good but you clearly deleted a post that said "the only reason they will be mad is because ill be kicking their ass"


Actually it did not say that. It said "the only reason they would be mad would be because its my fault our team lost" 

By the way I'm still waiting for you to send me the link to prove I'm not who I say I am.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

shelbeezy420 said:


> Actually it did not say that. It said "the only reason they would be mad would be because its my fault our team lost"
> 
> By the way I'm still waiting for you to send me the link to prove I'm not who I say I am.


just seems like running around on male dominated forums asking to play video games would see not very attached like girl. its OBVIOUS people are going to hit on you so why do you it?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 19, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> View attachment 2486942...........ding!......ding!


is that a typhoon as your avatar? had a 92 in 99.


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> just seems like running around on male dominated forums asking to play video games would see not very attached like girl. its OBVIOUS people are going to hit on you so why do you do?


What does that have do to with you at all? 
and who is running around? This is the only forum I even check. 

Also, so because I look the way I look I'm not allowed to join a forum? 

By the way, I am flattered that you think I'm so pretty.  (This is not sarcastic and I don't want you to take it that way, because I mean this genuinely.)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;-CezNIRYYGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CezNIRYYGY[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

shelbeezy420 said:


> What does that have do to with you at all?
> and who is running around? This is the only forum I even check.
> 
> Also, so because I look the way I look I'm not allowed to join a forum?
> ...


that statement had nothing to do with me, youre allowed ot join any forum but you seem like a spammer if thats all your name brings up, so then members start PMing me about this and i have to look into the issue , im all for giving out xbox live tags but i wanna make sure people are legit, as it is a pot forum, all it takes it one bad apple, to ruin it for the rest of us , 
also no problem on the compliment you could do with a different haircolor but whatever


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 19, 2013)

dangledo said:


> is that a typhoon as your avatar? had a 92 in 99.


Nope!94 Jimmy 4.3l.....T350......dual ex.....fully loaded...........parts too many to list..........wrong thread......Tell her like it is Sunni


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> that statement had nothing to do with me, youre allowed ot join any forum but you seem like a spammer if thats all your name brings up, so then members start PMing me about this and i have to look into the issue , im all for giving out xbox live tags but i wanna make sure people are legit, as it is a pot forum, all it takes it one bad apple, to ruin it for the rest of us



A spammer? How?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 19, 2013)

no reason to get panties all in a bunch. Your both hot, you both play video games... winner winner chicken dinner. 

But don't worry sunni your still my fav...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> also no problem on the compliment you could do with a different haircolor but whatever


----------



## shelbeezy420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol.. Y'all are kinda rude, but okay.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't get all the hostility. Who gives a fuck, let's play some black ops and forget all the drama! 

P.s. where's the pics


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm about to log on ps3 right now and play ops 2. PeyoteReligion36


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 19, 2013)

whoop that ass shelbeezy420! Sunni needs a good spanking...


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't we all just get a bong.....

I'm a killer if anyone wants to play.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2013)

Dominating bitches!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

get off black ops and back on modern warfare! x 10 better game for multiplayer
black ops is good for zombies and the multiplayer is just getting ripped my 10 year olds and camping tarts.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dominating bitches!!


.....and 12yo olds all over the planet! Hahahahaah.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> .....and 12yo olds all over the planet! Hahahahaah.


I had some punk kid on my own team talkin' shit to me last night like I didn't know how to play. I beat him in every statistical category there was by games end and he still was runnin' his mouth! Then I ran into a couple of stoners with the same sense of humor as me and had fun.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had some punk kid on my own team talkin' shit to me last night like I didn't know how to play. I beat him in every statistical category there was by games end and he still was runnin' his mouth! Then I ran into a couple of stoners with the same sense of humor as me and had fun.


Yea, it is sad. Happens regularly now.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone smoking out and playing Black Ops 2 on VDay? I'm ready to kill.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> ...also no problem on the compliment you could do with a different haircolor but whatever


Hahahaha. Glad I re-read these posts sometimes. It's the little things that you miss that just brighten your day....


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Hahahaha. Glad I re-read these posts sometimes. It's the little things that you miss that just brighten your day....


well fuck , everyone can jump down a guys throat on here if hes bullshitting but if its a girl OH NO sunni is a fucking bitch sunni is wrongl...whatever


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 14, 2013)

No worries. The sun will still rise, and the sun will still fall, regardless of the assholes in the world. (That keeps me from killing many people...and they don't even know it).


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> just seems like running around on male dominated forums asking to play video games would see not very attached like girl. its OBVIOUS people are going to hit on you so why do you it?


hmmm Honestly, I think you're showing YOU'RE COLORS. maybe she just wanted to play vid games with other people from the site. where would you get the idea that since she wants to play with other people, its cause she wants to be hit on. You are awfully fast to assume this about her, especially considering you dont even know her. Sounds like what you're saying about her, is what YOU have experence doing yourself.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> hmmm Honestly, I think you're showing YOU'RE COLORS. maybe she just wanted to play vid games with other people from the site. where would you get the idea that since she wants to play with other people, its cause she wants to be hit on. You are awfully fast to assume this about her, especially considering you dont even know her. Sounds like what you're saying about her, is what YOU have experence doing yourself.


omg this is over and done with she was caught trying to pose as ahot girl lol enough end of story 4 people messages me with other profiles on other sites of her


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 15, 2013)

Good so you wont be attacking anyone on here anymore?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 16, 2013)

this shit really happens?


----------



## fookey (Feb 19, 2013)

As soon as I join a quick match I mute everyone. I get so distracted when people are talking, not much of a team player since I don't have the time.

Last I played was 3 weeks ago, i'd share my XBL handle but I hardly play anymore. The kids are into Minecraft out of all the games we have, and now want other newer games like deadspace 3. I am like you just got Halo 4, WWE 13, Borderlands 2, CoD BO 2 and you still play Minecraft more than anything... lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> hmmm Honestly, I think you're showing YOU'RE COLORS. maybe she just wanted to play vid games with other people from the site. where would you get the idea that since she wants to play with other people, its cause she wants to be hit on. You are awfully fast to assume this about her, especially considering you dont even know her. Sounds like what you're saying about her, is what YOU have experence doing yourself.


Sunni is a mod. It's her job to check on people. She was looking out for us. Give her a break. If it'd been a guy she was questioning no one would've said a word either way.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

so true, lol either way chickachick was bde so it doesn't matter, infact this entire thread doesn't but you are right if the gender tables were turned no one would've said jack shit


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> hmmm Honestly, *I think you're showing YOU'RE COLORS*..


You're right... Sunni is colors.

This is a picture of her:


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunni Love


----------



## CMPunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone on ps3 let me 


best in the world


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2013)

i am on XBOX live/Steam as well, jesusofcannabis...i suck b ut its a great stress reliever

in black ops i am 
{RIU} jesusofcannabis

it would be cool to see more RIU clan tags


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

Wii u just got black ops 2 in the mail!


----------



## StillSmokedOut (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone playing on Wii U if so add me "smokedout" If your not you should its sick on there new controller


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 28, 2013)

40 on Mob of the Dead bitches! Love me that golden spork.

If there were no zombies i wouldn't give a flying fuck about COD.. multiplayer is only nice to play to warm for zombies, after someone ragequits zombies, or after a lengthy game of zombies for a change of pace.. lol

Other than that, i'll just play some SOCOM:Confrontation for some actual tactical skill. Plus, i hate the open microphones in COD; hence why i always have music blasting in the background.. yup, im "that guy".. lol ( :


----------



## ryanbenito (May 28, 2013)

yo do u mind if i add u on cod2 ,i like the stoner comuinty on cod 2,if thats sweet my g tag is pitstop710


----------



## ryanbenito (May 28, 2013)

i lov mob of the dead,giv me a add .. my gamer tag is pitstop710 all best


----------



## ryanbenito (May 28, 2013)

are u a cod2 lover?


----------

